# S&W Model 60 vs Hammerless Models...



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

:smt017 :smt017 :smt017 :smt017 S&W Model 60 vs Hammerless Models... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...I'm trying to narrow down my search for a CCW gun for my wife and so far here are a few issues I'm mulling over: My wife is small and has a little trouble racking the slide on my autos. Maybe with practice she'll get better, however, I'm beginning to think she may be better off with a snubby style revolver...much simpler to operate, no slide to rack, light weight, moderate recoil with .38+p's, and the S&W model 60 can be had with a 3" barrel which to me seems to be the perfect sized barrel for performance vs concealment. 
That said, how much "real world" advantage is it to have a hammerless design? Most of them are 1 7/8" barrels instead of 2 1/8" or 3". I would think there would be a considerable ballistic performance drop off going from a 3" to a 1 7/8" barrel. Or, is it really not that important? Also, how much actual difference in recoil and performance is there between .38+p and .357mag? Is the difference really obvious or not that noticeable? Lot's of questions I know, but I'd appreciate some comments and or recommendations. Thank you. :smt017 :smt017 :smt017 

Tom


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

My preference for the wife is Hammerless. Strictly from a safety standpoint,
no hammer snags in the purse or briefcase if they need to get it out fast.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well you got a whole bundle of questions there.
1. Hammerless is to keep it from snaging on your cloths when drawing.
2. A defensive hand gun should be fired double action.
3. The difference between barrel length is only about 50 to 100 feet per second from 17/8" to 21/4" using same ammo.
4. Big difference between +P vs mags of the same bullet weight. Lot's more recoil with the mag. That's the fast answers. hope it helps a little.


----------



## tjq (Nov 21, 2006)

My wife carries a 637 Airweight and shoots it pretty well at 7 yards. That is all I have asked her to do so far. Pull-Point-Bang. We have only worked on point shooting so far, and she is doing very well.

The S&W 637 is a great carry gun. In fact, I carried one for a few years before transfering it to the wife's carry gun. ( with her permission, of course)

M&P 40 is my new carry and I really enjoy this weapon.

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Get a 3" Model 60 and have the hammer bobbed! Waa Laa, problem solved. :mrgreen:


----------



## moondog (Jan 6, 2007)

+1hammerless-will shoot from a coat pocket or purse if you don't have time to draw


----------

